#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские центры >  > > >  >  >  куда податься в питере

## Йоланди

Расскажите пожалуйста, куда можно податься новичку? Прочитано уже много литературы и есть немалый интерес в теории, но надо же приступать к практике, нужна сангха как неизбежный элемент, и принять прибежище у кого-то надо бы. 
Из самой популярной темы здесь нашлась Карма Кагью, даже я зашла к ним разок, очень уютно, вполне норм. Но может расскажете ещё про кого-нибудь? Есть ещё дацан, но там буряты и туристы постоянно, не самый лёгкий вариант для вливания.
вобще главная проблема в отсутствии людей, которые серьезно будут этим заниматься (ну не как монахи, а просто по жизни) и иногда могут ответить на вопросы, итд. У моих друзей например вобще упоминание о практиках вызовет мысли что меня в секту забрали, непонимание.

----------

Chong_Kwan (07.08.2012)

----------


## Chong_Kwan

В дацане не только туристы. Буда Бальжиевич, настоятель, осуществляет деятельность истинного бодхисаттвы для всех буддистов, давая возможность распространения учения.

http://dazan.spb.ru/teachers/

Туда постоянно приезжают буддийские наставники разных традиций. Можно ходить на лекции, там бывают и люди которые не монахи, но серьезно к делу относятся. Походите на лекции, познакомьтесь.

----------

Joy (12.08.2012), Yoshka (16.08.2012), Буль (07.08.2012), Йоланди (08.08.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> вобще главная проблема в отсутствии людей, которые серьезно будут этим заниматься (ну не как монахи, а просто по жизни) и иногда могут ответить на вопросы, итд.


Не ищите центры с целью найти серьёзных практикующих.
Достаточно долгое время Вы будете практиковать одна. Буддизм - это, главным образом, работа над своим собственным умом, своим поведением, своим отношением. И лишь со временем у Вас будут появляться близкие знакомые, которые будут идти тем же путём, что и Вы.

Ищите такой центр, где у Вас будет возможность выполнять практики, и которые Вам покажутся близкими для себя. (Никакие другие практики начинающий выполнять, всё равно, не будет, и на долго его не хватит.)
Второй главный критерий - это отношения с людьми в этом центре. Это существенный пункт.
Потому что, например, есть люди, который приходят в те же центры Карма Кагью, и уходят оттуда с мыслью, что ноги моей в этом рассаднике порока не будет. Другие же остаются там на многие годы, потому что внутренне ближе людей они больше нигде не встречали.


А так, разных буддийских групп в Питере, наверное, штук 12.

----------

Anthony (07.08.2012), Chong_Kwan (07.08.2012), Йоланди (08.08.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (07.08.2012)

----------


## Echo

Эффективнее будет сначала определиться с направлением в буддизме. В общих чертах можно посмотреть тут:
http://igorberkhin.org/articles/Typology.htm
На форуме можно почитать вот такие познавательные темы  :Smilie:  :
Почему вы выбрали именно тхераваду
Почему вы выбрали именно ваджраяну
Почему вы выбрали именно дзен
Почему вы выбрали именно тибетский буддизм

----------

BombBlast (10.07.2022), Chong_Kwan (07.08.2012), Арина (11.08.2012), Йоланди (08.08.2012), Маркион (07.08.2012), Топпер- (07.08.2012)

----------


## Zom

К нам захаживайте, у нас круто -)

http://theravada.ru/Theravada_Ru/coo...eravada_ru.htm
Расписание действующее: http://theravada.ru/Theravada_Ru/ras...eravada_ru.htm

----------

Al Tolstykh (08.08.2012), Bob (07.08.2012), Joy (12.08.2012), Lanky (09.08.2012), Йоланди (08.08.2012), Маркион (07.08.2012), Сергей Ч (08.08.2012), Топпер- (07.08.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

*Буддийский центр Падмасамбхавы, основанный Кенпо Ринпоче, и Дзогчен Дудул Чолинг, основанный Раняк Патрулом Ринпоче*
Адрес: м. Черная речка, Ланское шоссе, д.7, кв. 10. 3 этаж, домофон (10)

О расписании практик можно узнать на сайте www.nyingmapa.ru или подписаться на рассылку nyingmaforever в googlegroups (запрос отправляйте на адрес ogmin.la@gmail.com)


Настоятельно рекомендую, люди очень и очень хорошие  :Smilie:

----------

Joy (12.08.2012), Дордже (08.08.2012), Йоланди (08.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (08.08.2012)

----------


## Azzey

Йоланди. В Дацане можно посещать хуралы, делать простирания перед Алтарем, ритуальные обходы - это уже практика. К тому же у вас есть возможность пообщаться с ламами, обсудить с ними актуальные вопросы. Дворик Дацана - просто прекрасное место, чтобы посидеть в тишине и помедитировать. "Посторонние" не будут вам мешать - поверьте мне. Никого не нужно стесняться. Там же часто проходят лекции знаменитых Учителей всех традиций Буддизма. И вы можете найти среди них своего Духовного Наставника. В общем, в питерский Дацан Гунзэчойнэй можно ходить примерн так же, как православные ходят в церковь. А дома вы можете заниматься индивидуальными практиками. Я когда был в Питере, не упустил шанс несколько раз побывать на хуралах в Дацане.
Что касается центра Карма-Кагью, то согласен с вами - там очень уютно. Я когда впервые пришел туда, сразу почувствовал себя как дома.  :Smilie:

----------

Йоланди (08.08.2012)

----------


## Йоланди

Спасибо большое за ответы. По направлениям у меня сложились некие симпатии, но все равно на практикующих надо взглянуть) На кого я стану похожа со временем)
Могу только сказать что мне дзен точно не подойдёт, судя по всему. И была мысль, что бросаться практиковать что-то редкое, что в Спб не существует было бы бессмысленно.
Про дацан именно верно подмечено, это как православный храм, если новый христианин туда зайдёт, и начнёт от незнания крестится левой рукой, или там незнаю, свечки из дома разноцветные притащит, его конечно не погонят, но совсем свободно ему там не будет. А стесняюсь я сильно( 
особенно спасибо за инфу про лекции, это по-моему лучший вариант как найти наставника, жаль что у меня не так как у некоторых, кто нашёл интуитивно свой путь.

----------

Топпер- (13.08.2012)

----------


## Echo

С сайта дацана адреса кстати:



> http://aryadeva.spb.ru - Буддийский центр Арьядэвы. ФПМТ. Санкт-Петербург. Программа 5-летнего обучения. Общение с буддийскими учителями и монахами.
> 
> http://fpmt.spb.ru - Фонд Поддержания Махаянской Традиции, Санкт-Петербург
> 
> http://www.patrulrinpoche.ru - Патрул Ринпоче
> 
> http://ripasangha.ru - Дхарма-центр Рипа Гесар Гацел Линг. Школа Ньингма. Учитель - Намка Дриме Рабчжам Ринпоче.
> 
> http://yelo.ru - Ело-центр в Санкт-Петербурге (буддийская община под духовным руководством Еше Лодоя Ринпоче)
> ...

----------

Joy (12.08.2012), Йоланди (09.08.2012), Топпер- (09.08.2012)

----------


## Джигме

Йоланди  найти постоянного компетентного наставника в Питере проблемно. Если фоедерация поддержки Махаяны пригласят наконец гелукпинского геше на постоянной основе то будет лучше. А так только пытаться говорить с разными практиками разных традиций и найти кого нибудь кто мог бы вам ответить на ваши вопросы. Опять же есть нюанс, уровень и знаний практика у всех очень разнится, плюс еще разница в традициях. Так что на одни и тот же вопрос можно получить иногда немного разные ответы. Но это если говорить о философских аспектах учения. Если касательно бытовых вопросов, как себя вести, что и как делать во время практики, то тут проблем не будет, это вам каждый ответить.

----------

Йоланди (09.08.2012)

----------


## Lanky

> К нам захаживайте, у нас круто -)


Я зайду обязательно, как в Питер попаду.  :Smilie:   _/|\_

----------

Топпер- (09.08.2012)

----------


## Чиффа

а я была, убедилась: и правда, круто.

----------

Топпер- (13.08.2012)

----------


## Андрей Урбанович

Проверить, подойдет дзен, или нет, можно еще здесь  :Smilie:

----------

Joy (12.08.2012), Йоланди (10.08.2012)

----------


## Йоланди

а никто ещё табличку не придумал, в стиле инфографики "какую ветвь выбрать"? Было бы полезно))

----------

Eugeny (10.08.2012), Pyro (10.08.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Расскажите пожалуйста, куда можно податься новичку? Прочитано уже много литературы и есть немалый интерес в теории, но надо же приступать к практике, нужна сангха как неизбежный элемент, и принять прибежище у кого-то надо бы.


Можно самостоятельно.

----------

Йоланди (11.08.2012)

----------


## Йоланди

> Можно самостоятельно.


Боюсь что я вобще не особо самостоятельна, и без общества блуждаю туда-сюда

----------


## Dron

> Боюсь что я вобще не особо самостоятельна, и без общества блуждаю туда-сюда


Если во время блуждания вы в состоянии воздержаться от причинения вреда кому-либо, то и Прибежище также сможете принять самостоятельно.

----------


## Чиффа

Йоланди, я приехала в Питер принимать Прибежище совершенно самостоятельно, списалась с Андреем (Дондупом), руководителем Ело-центра, которого даже в глаза не видела. Заодно побывала в гостях у Топпера. И, скажу вам, 900 км - это не расстояние, когда речь идет о Дхарме. У вас есть уникальная возможность слушать учителей, приходить на совместные практики - я же хорошо, если раз в год выбираюсь. Главное - начать, а со временем разберетесь, что вам ближе.

----------

Chong_Kwan (15.08.2012), Ануруддха (16.08.2012), Йоланди (17.08.2012), Топпер- (15.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.08.2012)

----------


## Lungrig

приходите в эту пятницу в дацан в 19.00. учитель нгаванг тукчже(геше, тибетец) будет там читать лекцию по дхарме.

----------

Echo (16.08.2012), Йоланди (17.08.2012)

----------


## Чиффа

Геше Наванг Тукдже - замечательный. Была у него на ритрите по Будде Медицины, который организовывал Андрей (http://board.buddhist.ru/attachment....0&d=1269701598) Действительно, не пропустите! Это очень вдохновляющий учитель.

----------

Pema Sonam (16.08.2012), Йоланди (17.08.2012)

----------


## Йоланди

> Геше Наванг Тукдже - замечательный. Была у него на ритрите по Будде Медицины, который организовывал Андрей (http://board.buddhist.ru/attachment....0&d=1269701598) Действительно, не пропустите! Это очень вдохновляющий учитель.


не попадаю(((((  :Cry: 
думаю так и делать - пока попасть  куда получится, а дальше видно будет

----------


## Инара

Я здесь собрала буддийские центры в Питере и размещаю городские буддийские новости
https://vk.com/club164494302

----------

Vladiimir (15.05.2019), Алик (15.05.2019), Владимир Николаевич (13.05.2019), Шварц (13.05.2019)

----------

